# First Shark of the year at Navarre



## fishermandan (Mar 15, 2013)

Went Shark fishing in scenic HWY last night around 6:30 PM. Set up two heavy rods with whole mullet. Each mullet was about 14'' which is a bit bigger than I would like to use but it was all the market had. Kayaked one line out about 150yard and the other about 300yards and returned to the beach to set up some lighter rods to maybe catch a Red or Black Drum. After catching catfish after catfish for about 2hrs I decided to pack up the light rods. Around 9:00 I reeled in my 300yard line b/c the water was pushing the line to the point where it crossed over the 150yrd line in two spots. I had the intent of re-casting but once the bait was on the beach I looked out into the darkness and decided that re-casting wasn’t going to happen. At 9:30 about 15 minutes away from packing up for the night due to hunger and 5 minutes after I tell my fishing partner that l just wished the rod would bend over the cemlight on the end of the rod takes a pretty significant bounce. I walk over and the rod continues to bounce a bit. I pick the rod up and feel nothing. I thought it had taken my bait. A few seconds l feel some awesome tension and the rod bends way over. I begin to reel it in. Had good tension the whole time with two long runs of about 50yrd of line. At one point I tighten the drag a bit and almost got pulled into the water. 20 minutes later I land a 6ft Scalloped Hammerhead 200-300lbs. Awesome fight!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work for sure & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice shark! Good pics too


----------



## N784a (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice catch man...congrats...what was your rod and line setup?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice HH ! cant wait for BHC to start!!! (Big Hammer Challenge) And thanks for helping with my decision to fish tonight. UGLY


----------



## fishermandan (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a heavy action Ugly Stick with a Nor-Fin Offshore 85, 90lb braid, 6ft of weed wacker line and a 6ft 105lb steel leader. Im not sure what size hook but its a big circle. The other set up I had out was a friends who is letting me use it for a few months while he is gone. Not sure what it is but it has 800yrd of 400lb mono and could land anything.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Thats a good sign for BHC! congrats on the Hammer!

btw, a 6ft hammer measured at the fork is only around 150lb.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=cimVZk1bh2ODZ-jxIrcsHA&bvm=bv.44697112,d.b2I


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

hell yeah! Thanks for sharing


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

lowprofile said:


> Thats a good sign for BHC! congrats on the Hammer!
> 
> btw, a 6ft hammer measured at the fork is only around 150lb.
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nefsc.noaa.gov%2Fpublications%2Ftm%2Ftm110%2Ftm110.pdf&ei=0bZcUaP8ArLE2QWZ2YHAAQ&usg=AFQjCNH0vu20HMDe8Jbv4Gb7fcx7BzBFzw&sig2=cimVZk1bh2ODZ-jxIrcsHA&bvm=bv.44697112,d.b2I


This. Last year we landed one that 8'2" to the fork and estimate had it around 275, it was a monster.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice shark. A good catch on that tackle. Not to bust a bubble but probably 100lbs. Hammers like mullet! Did you release it?


----------



## fishermandan (Mar 15, 2013)

yes i did


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Nice shark. A good catch on that tackle. Not to bust a bubble but probably 100lbs. Hammers like mullet! Did you release it?


All hammers are protected now. not sure if it was implemented this year or last. theres only a handfull you can now take and all but 2 or 3 including black tips have a minimum fork length of 54" as well.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing looking shark


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually, Blactips don't have the 54" size limt. 
Minimum fork length of 54 inches for all sharks (excluding Atlantic sharpnose, blacknose, blacktip, bonnethead, finetooth and smooth dogfish)


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> All hammers are protected now. not sure if it was implemented this year or last. theres only a handfull you can now take *and all but 2 or 3 including black tips have a minimum fork length of 54*" as well.





devinsdad said:


> Actually, Blactips don't have the 54" size limt.
> Minimum fork length of 54 inches for all sharks (excluding Atlantic sharpnose, blacknose, blacktip, bonnethead, finetooth and smooth dogfish)


that's what i said. but i didn't think of the finetooth or dogfish, so all but 6, including blacktips, have a 54" fork length.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

devinsdad said EXCLUDING blacktips, you said INCLUDING blacktips.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice Shark!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

fishermandan said:


> I have a heavy action Ugly Stick with a Nor-Fin Offshore 85, 90lb braid, 6ft of weed wacker line and a 6ft 105lb steel leader. Im not sure what size hook but its a big circle. The other set up I had out was a friends who is letting me use it for a few months while he is gone. Not sure what it is but it has 800yrd of 400lb mono and could land anything.


Bet that was a blast on spinning gear. Really curious what that rig is that holds 800 yrds of 400 lb mono.


----------



## N784a (Mar 22, 2013)

800 yds of 400lb......I think thats called a crane LOL....


----------



## fishermandan (Mar 15, 2013)

I just know what the guy told me. Might be blowing smoke.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Might be a 20/0


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I think it might fit in here... Maybe


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Think I found it - no fish is safe on one of these


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Scallop Diver*

Dan, Nice job handling that fish in the surf. It is great to see these beautiful fish being released. I applaud you. I have seen so many of those laying on the dock at the Haulover in Miami. It makes me so sad. The Charter operators, down there, take the sharks because they are trying to convince the tourists (who make up the Lion's Share of their customers) to mount the fish. They don't mention that what they will get is a replica and the shark just gets shoved off into the bay. It's tragic. Worse than the Asian fin fisherman....at least THEY keep something. Both are reprehensible.


----------



## fishermandan (Mar 15, 2013)

Funny pictures. Surely I must be mistaken. Ill learn as time goes on.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Just a little light hearted ribbing and all in good fun. We all had to learn what we know:thumbup:


----------



## WayLaid (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice match up & cool release!
Nice pics & thanks with your report. Good luck again next trip!
I should be out there with ole "Nut" sticking one right now!
CHOW


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice going to try my luck tomorrow.


----------

